# Help with a denial



## LizM01 (Sep 16, 2011)

I work in a primary care office and one of my doctors is an Infectious Disease specialist who sees patients at our hospital for consults.  The last couple of weeks we have been getting denial code B20 (Payment adjusted because procedure/service was partially or fully furnished by another provider.) from our Medicare claims for procedure code 99232.  

I have called NHIC to get clarification on the denial, but have gotten no resolution other that i was told to contact the billing department at the hospital.  I called the hospital's billing department, but they are a couple of weeks behind on submitting claims.  

Has anyone dealt with thie denial?  

Should I be using a modifier on there denials, and if so which one?

thanks


----------



## tnmacs@comcast.net (Sep 17, 2011)

Medicare is denying the claim? If needed it's modifier 25


----------



## nutter98 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am also getting this denial for an office visit.  The patient was seen by a specialist in the same physcian group but has a different specialty and used completely different diagnosis.  

I disagree with the -25 modifier as that is for E/M only and not hospital care.

I look at this as just something else to use to delay payment.


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Sep 19, 2011)

*i've seen this.*

when I get this denial it's because 2 providers with our tax ID (we're a multispecialty practice) have seen the patient in the hospital on the same day.  Or the patient requested a second opinion and now Medicare has claims from 2 untrelated providers with the same specialty on the same day. Usually we get paid on appeal for the 1st issue, and for the 2nd issue the first provider to bill gets paid and the second is SOL. Sorry


----------

